# sunset beverage co.



## bubbas dad (Jul 27, 2005)

greetings from the hottest part of hades, or as we like to call it south carolina. looking for information on my latest addition. it's an embossed 7oz sunset beverage co. soda bottle. very nice and very clean. written in the middle at the front is 1st line "sunset" 2nd line "beverage co. at the back, 1st line "portland" 2nd "maine". around the base "registered" "contents  7 fl. oz." on the bottom are the numbers "r84-2  48" and a very faint triangle in the center. any info is appreciated as usual.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jul 27, 2005)

Sam Fullers Maine Bottlers Book says Sunset Beverage Co. was in Portland from 1938 to 1945 then owner went to Auburn, Maine. Some info anyway.

 Cliff


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 27, 2005)

looking closer at the number on the bottom. it could be a 43 instead of 48. which would go along with your info. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jul 27, 2005)

Ya I wondered about that. Sam did lots of research before he put out his book and so far it has been very accurate from what I have seen.


----------



## madman (Jul 28, 2005)

hey bd nice as always !!! you have a nice collection  we could start a museum  heres a couple i found in tennessee


----------



## madman (Jul 28, 2005)

heres the bottles from tenn


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 28, 2005)

nice. the dr pepper looks to be about perfect.


----------

